# Wordpress Blog Hosten



## LiquidCenTi (9. März 2014)

Hi, 
Ich wollte einem Freund einen Wordpress Blog hosten.
Bräuchte deshalb ein paar Tipps für den Anbieter.
Finde Strato und Domainfactory sehr sympathisch. 
Worauf muss ich achten bei der Wahl des richtigen Pakets?
Möchte Wordpress in Englisch und ein Theme von Themeforest installieren.

Danke schonmal für Hilfe.


----------



## MaxRink (9. März 2014)

Ich kann dir in der Richtung Netcup empfehlen. Die .de Domain kostet jährlich 5€ und die Pakete sind fair bepreist.  
Ich hab hier noch ein paar 5€-Gutscheine für Neukunden: 36nc13898105094 ; 36nc13898105090 ; 36nc13898105095  Einfach unter netcup.de - Warenkorb einlösen.

Achten musst du auf eine aktuelle PHP-Version, eine oder mehrere inkludierte Datenbanken und genügend Speicher. Von der Geschwindigkeit her empfiehlt sich ein VServer, welcher allerdings etwas Einarbeitungszeit deinerseits benötigt.


P.S. Für die Hostingangebote hab ich auch noch ein paar Gutscheine (10% auf die Expert-Angebote)


----------



## Rho (9. März 2014)

Wenn du einfach nur einen Blog willst, solltest du dir mal Gedanken machen, ob es wirklich Wordpress sein muss. Eine sichere, kostenlose und performante Lösung wären statisch generierte Seiten. Dafür empfiehlt sich z.B. Octopress oder auch Hexo - Node.js blog framework

Jedem, der eine Website oder einen Blog will, gleich zu einem vServer zu raten, finde ich fast schon verantwortungslos. Die Leute haben in der Regel von der Administration eines Servers nicht die geringste Ahnung. Abgesehen davon sind die meisten Billig-vServer auch alles andere als performant.


----------



## MaxRink (9. März 2014)

Rho schrieb:


> Wenn du einfach nur einen Blog willst, solltest du dir mal Gedanken machen, ob es wirklich Wordpress sein muss. Eine sichere, kostenlose und performante Lösung wären statisch generierte Seiten. Dafür empfiehlt sich z.B. Octopress oder auch Hexo - Node.js blog framework
> 
> Jedem, der eine Website oder einen Blog will, gleich zu einem vServer zu raten, finde ich fast schon verantwortungslos. Die Leute haben in der Regel von der Administration eines Servers nicht die geringste Ahnung. Abgesehen davon sind die meisten Billig-vServer auch alles andere als performant.




Erstens rate ich zum Einarbeiten. Zweitens bieten sie im Gegensatz zu Hostingangeboten halt die volle Kontrolle, das Tempo lässt sich beispielsweise mit https://github.com/facebook/hhvm/wiki extrem steigern.


----------



## Rho (9. März 2014)

Warum soll sich jemand, der einfach nur einen Blog betreiben will, extra in die Administrierung von Servern einarbeiten?
Was bringt einem voll Kontrolle, wenn man sie mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ohnehin nicht nutzt? Es geht hier schließlich nur um einen einfachen Blog.
HHVM mag ein interessanter Ansatz sein. Statische Seiten sind trotzdem schneller und noch dazu frei von Sicherheitslücken. Abgesehen davon ändert das nichts an der zumeist schlechten Performance von billigen vServern. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen will, dass das bei NetCup zwangsläufig der Fall ist.

Off-Topic: Welchen Sinn hat es den gesamten vorherigen Beitrag zu zitieren? Ist, wenn ich mich nicht irre, sogar gegen die Forenregeln.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. März 2014)

Also ich möchte auf jeden Fall Wordpress verwenden, weil ich damit Erfahrung sammeln möchte.
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass es egal ist welches Angebot ich nehme und diese sich nur im Preis unterscheiden?


----------



## Rho (9. März 2014)

So lange PHP und eine Datenbank dabei ist, ja. Leistungstechnisch gibt es meiner Ansicht nach keine großen Unterschiede zwischen einem billigen vServer und "normalen" Hosting-Angeboten. Eventuell lohnt sich ja noch ein Blick auf https://uberspace.de/


----------



## MaxRink (9. März 2014)

Wordpress wird eigendlich überall laufen, wo du PHP sowie MySQL zur verfügung hast. Die Angebote unterscheiden sich halt auch noch in der Geschwindigkeit (Viele Webseiten auf einem Server), dem Speicher den du für Daten hast, ob du Einstellungen wie PHP-Configs ändern kannst und ob zusätzliche Sprachen unterstützt werden. Auf welchen Anbieter, bzw welches Angebot genau schielst du denn aktuell?


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. März 2014)

Hatte ja an Strato und domainfactory gedacht. Bei den beiden wären es diese Angebote:
MyHome Plus: Die ideale Basis für Ihre Homepage - domainFACTORY    (Vorkonfiguration 1)
Hosting-Pakete für Einsteiger bis Profis - STRATO   (Starter)

Dazu dieses Theme: WordPress - Feather Clean Flat Responsive WordPress Blog Theme | ThemeForest


Ps: kann man eigentlich bei den beiden Anbietern, wenn ich merke das der Webspace nicht reicht, auch vor ende der Vertragskaufzeit zu einem anderen höheren Angebot wechseln?


----------



## Rho (9. März 2014)

Strato ist zwar relativ günstig, dafür aber auch ziemlich lahm. Mit DomainFactory habe ich selbst noch keine Erfahrung gemacht. "Vorkonfiguration 1" finde ich allerdings mit 10 GB übertrieben. Nimm lieber das Wunschpaket mit 5 GB. Das spart immerhin 1 € pro Monat.

Ich würde dir aber nach wie vor empfehlen mal einen Blick auf Uberspace zu werfen. Kostet nur das, was du bereit bist zu zahlen (min. 1 €), bietet deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten als Strato & Co. und man kann es einen Monat lang völlig Kosten- und Risikofrei testen. Du musst dir dann allerdings, falls gewünscht, noch eine Domain organisieren, z.B. bei InterNetworX oder  Namecheap . Die monatlichen Kosten wären dann aber noch immer geringer als das, was die anderen beiden verlangen. Noch dazu ist der Support sehr gut und es gibt auch eine recht ausführliche Dokumentation zu allen möglichen Themen, auch zu Wordpress.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (9. März 2014)

Danke schön. Werde mir Uberspace auf jeden Fall nochmal genau anschauen.
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Festplatte (9. März 2014)

php-friends.de wäre unbedingt einen Blick wert!


----------



## TeaMatthew (26. März 2014)

Wordpress stellt eigentlich nicht allzu hohe Anforderungen.
Empfehlen kann ich Dir: 
all-inkl.com (guter Support, sehr verlässlich)
tophoster.de (guter Support, bsiher auch recht verlässlich)

Abraten kann ich Dir von:
goneo.de  (meiner Meinung nach schlechter Service, teils unzuverlässig)
servage.net (billig, aber massives Overselling, mangelnde Performance und grauenhafter Service, zumindest vor 4 Jahren)

Eine gute Anlaufstelle um einen verlässlichen Hoster zu finden ist die webhostlist. Dort auch den Bereich für "Vergleich" beachten der teils wirklich gute Angebote zeigt. 

Bei Fragen, mail mich einfach an


----------

